# Intel i7-9750H overheating



## MightyOwl (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi guys, 
I have HP Omen 15-dc1000 with i7-9750H and GTX 1660Ti.
I use my laptop as a daily driver and it always overheat like 75 to 80°C without gaming or even running big applications. i tried undervolting with "Throttle Stop" it helps reducing Temperature but it limits my CPU performance.
i read some posts to find if someone have same problem but nothing helped.
in pictures below, you' ll notice Temperature at 77°C and i'm only running Firefox to post this even with undervolting.
also, my TPL and FIVR Control are below.
Thank you for advance guys.


----------



## AOne (Oct 16, 2021)

There's nothing else to do, but clean it and reapply paste on CPU and GPU.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

At default settings, ThrottleStop does not work correctly in Windows 11. You need to disable Virtual Machine Platform, Hypervisor, core isolation Memory integrity and maybe a few more things.

There are a handful of threads already in the ThrottleStop forum that explains what needs to be done.

You have Disable Turbo checked which kills performance. Fix your cooling problems. Let your CPU run hot like Intel intended.


----------



## AOne (Oct 17, 2021)

That's strange. My 9750h works perfectly, just as before, after migrating to W11 for more then a week now and I've done absolutely no changes at all in TS. Should I consider changing something or it's an issue with other CPUs?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

His screenshot shows that ThrottleStop is not reporting the default turbo ratio limits correctly.

Look at the column of voltages in the FIVR monitoring table. A column of 0.3799 is another sign that ThrottleStop is being blocked and does not have full access to all of the CPU registers.

@AOne - Do you have either of those problems? Did you do a clean install of Windows 11 or did you upgrade Windows 10? 

If some new virtualization features are turned on, ThrottleStop will not work 100% correctly.

The incorrect memory speed just below the FIVR table is another sign of a problem.

@MightyOwl
Update to TS 9.4


----------



## AOne (Oct 17, 2021)

No, I don't have any of these. Just checked it a few minutes ago. It's an upgrade via Windows Media creation tool, initiated through the browser from their site.

 Attaching a screenshot. Sorry, but it's through a remote client as I'm too lazy to go to the other room again


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

@AOne 
ThrottleStop is working correctly. 

Some pre-built computers with Windows 11 installed have a lot of safety features and virtualization features turned on by default.


----------



## MightyOwl (Oct 17, 2021)

AOne said:


> There's nothing else to do, but clean it and reapply paste on CPU and GPU.


it's a new laptop. i did reapply paste to CPU. but i was digging in settings i found something that i don't if it's the source of the problem. my application are all running on Nvidia GPU because i don't an intel one. So, i don't know if that's the problem.



unclewebb said:


> At default settings, ThrottleStop does not work correctly in Windows 11. You need to disable Virtual Machine Platform, Hypervisor, core isolation Memory integrity and maybe a few more things.
> 
> There are a handful of threads already in the ThrottleStop forum that explains what needs to be done.
> 
> You have Disable Turbo checked which kills performance. Fix your cooling problems. Let your CPU run hot like Intel intended.


My daily work and studies are about Virtualization. so i can't disable that otherwise I'll need to dual boot Linux with windows. For Turbo, disabling it is the only option that keeps my CPU Temp under 90.


----------



## AOne (Oct 17, 2021)

I repasted mine on the first weeks since new. It was a disaster before that and it works very good ever since (nearly 2 years), like all the others at home and in the office. If you have a second monitor attached, the Nvidia card is always on. If you decide to repaste, use a propper paste with max working temp high above 100 C, like MX5, Noctua NT-H2, etc. Apply very thin and even layer and tighten the screws carefully according the numbers next to it. It's not much of a hassle. 20 minutes job from unscrewing the first bolt to screwing the last.


----------



## MightyOwl (Oct 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> His screenshot shows that ThrottleStop is not reporting the default turbo ratio limits correctly.
> 
> Look at the column of voltages in the FIVR monitoring table. A column of 0.3799 is another sign that ThrottleStop is being blocked and does not have full access to all of the CPU registers.
> 
> ...


my daily work and studies are about virtualization so i have Hyper-V and Virtualization Platform activated.
i upgraded to TS 9.4.2 and i still got the same problem with Voltage 0.3799.
if it is obligatory, i'll disbale Virtualization options and dual boot with Linux but that's y last option. i'm looking for a solutions before that.






AOne said:


> I repasted mine on the first weeks since new. It was a disaster before that and it works very good ever since (nearly 2 years), like all the others at home and in the office. If you have a second monitor attached, the Nvidia card is always on. If you decide to repaste, use a propper paste with max working temp high above 100 C, like MX5, Noctua NT-H2, etc. Apply very thin and even layer and tighten the screws carefully according the numbers next to it. It's not much of a hassle. 20 minutes job from unscrewing the first bolt to screwing the last.


i used Noctua NT-H2 and at a repair shop while i was watching. everything looks perfect for hardware stuff. but it keeps getting higher temp. For GPU, i onmy have Nvidia and intel is deactivated for unknown reason.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

MightyOwl said:


> i'm looking for a solutions before that


There is no magic solution. ThrottleStop is not compatible with Hyper-V or Virtual Machine Platform. If you need to have those enabled, ThrottleStop is not going to work correctly.

ThrottleStop needs direct access to the CPU voltage control register. That is not possible when Hyper-V and Virtual Machine Platform are enabled. Only Microsoft can fix this but that is not going to happen. At default settings, new laptops with Windows 11 pre-installed enable these for improved security.

If you decide to disable those, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration settings file before you reboot.


----------



## budafuko (Jan 13, 2022)

By the way. I know Intel doesn't support overclocking of the i79750h but I decided to install their utility anyway
our chip is supposed to default at -130.1mV. and 75 under PL1 and 100 under PL2

throttlestop defaults at -0mV and 100/200 for PL1/PL2

to stop throttling during heavy loads (its a laptop so unless you do a liquid metal mod you will always get throttling under full loads)
but to stop it under heavy loads do this

throttlestop go to FIVR

unlock adjustable voltages

voltage offset
CPU Core -130.9mV
CPU Cache -137.7mV
Intel GPU -42.0mV

OK - Save voltages immediately.

click OK

go to TPL
Uncheck Disable Control
Check Long Power PL1 Check Clamp 75
Check Short Power PL2 Uncheck Clamp 100
Turbo Time Limit 28
Check Speed Shift Min 8 Max 45
OK

Sleep your computer
Wake your computer

Check Speed Shift EPP 128
Check BD PROCHOT
Check Log File
Uncheck SpeedStep
Check C1E

(the option to Check Seed Shift in TPL is just to ensure it is checked as Speed Shift will not work without it)


now let your computer cool down and voila
your computer will stop throttling during games now
you're welcome


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 13, 2022)

budafuko said:


> By the way. I know Intel doesn't support overclocking of the i79750h but I decided to install their utility anyway
> our chip is supposed to default at -130.1mV. and 75 under PL1 and 100 under PL2
> 
> throttlestop defaults at -0mV and 100/200 for PL1/PL2
> ...


Congrats, you found settings that work for *YOU,* they possibly might not work for others even if they have the exact same laptop and configuration.
You're welcome.


----------

